# Webseite mit perl aufrufen



## ffwrocco (26. März 2008)

Hallo
ich habe ein perl script bekommen und will es einwenig modifiziren.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich eine WEB seite mit perl öffenen kann.
Habe keine erfahrung mit perl habe vor 15 jahren mal basic prog.:-(
bitte helt mir

gruss rocco


----------



## renee (4. April 2008)

Was meinst Du mit "aufrufen"?

Wenn Du den Quelltext der Webseite haben willst:


```
#!/usr/bin/perl

use strict;
use warnings;
use LWP::Simple;

my $url = 'http://perl-magazin.de';
my $quelltext = get( $url );

print $quelltext;
```


----------

